# Samba DC1 DC2 Join Problem (Replication?)



## dave (Jun 9, 2016)

After carefully following instructions to create two samba DCs, with a new domain, and then adding the decond to the first domain, I seem to have problems with replication.  I have walked through this twice now.   Does anyone know what this kind of output is indicating?

I used the instructions here: https://gist.github.com/TravisTroyer/82eb258657a8d17fa46e and from various other sources.

DC1

```
$ sudo samba-tool drs showrepl
Password:
Default-First-Site-Name\DC1
DSA Options: 0x00000001
DSA object GUID: 7f341f5e-bb71-43c5-95ee-ac0769ff1b86
DSA invocationId: 390bbe58-4f3b-4ab7-ba8e-6c2a4536a46a

==== INBOUND NEIGHBORS ====

DC=ForestDnsZones,DC=dl,DC=mydomain,DC=com
    Default-First-Site-Name\DC2 via RPC
        DSA object GUID: c95321c0-3fc8-49d1-af5d-644135435688
        Last attempt @ Thu Jun  9 00:25:42 2016 PDT failed, result 2 (WERR_BADFILE)
        6 consecutive failure(s).
        Last success @ NTTIME(0)

DC=DomainDnsZones,DC=dl,DC=mydomain,DC=com
    Default-First-Site-Name\DC2 via RPC
        DSA object GUID: c95321c0-3fc8-49d1-af5d-644135435688
        Last attempt @ Thu Jun  9 00:25:42 2016 PDT failed, result 2 (WERR_BADFILE)
        6 consecutive failure(s).
        Last success @ NTTIME(0)

DC=dl,DC=mydomain,DC=com
    Default-First-Site-Name\DC2 via RPC
        DSA object GUID: c95321c0-3fc8-49d1-af5d-644135435688
        Last attempt @ Thu Jun  9 00:25:42 2016 PDT failed, result 2 (WERR_BADFILE)
        7 consecutive failure(s).
        Last success @ NTTIME(0)

CN=Schema,CN=Configuration,DC=dl,DC=mydomain,DC=com
    Default-First-Site-Name\DC2 via RPC
        DSA object GUID: c95321c0-3fc8-49d1-af5d-644135435688
        Last attempt @ Thu Jun  9 00:25:43 2016 PDT failed, result 2 (WERR_BADFILE)
        6 consecutive failure(s).
        Last success @ NTTIME(0)

CN=Configuration,DC=dl,DC=mydomain,DC=com
    Default-First-Site-Name\DC2 via RPC
        DSA object GUID: c95321c0-3fc8-49d1-af5d-644135435688
        Last attempt @ Thu Jun  9 00:25:43 2016 PDT failed, result 2 (WERR_BADFILE)
        6 consecutive failure(s).
        Last success @ NTTIME(0)

==== OUTBOUND NEIGHBORS ====

DC=ForestDnsZones,DC=dl,DC=mydomain,DC=com
    Default-First-Site-Name\DC2 via RPC
        DSA object GUID: c95321c0-3fc8-49d1-af5d-644135435688
        Last attempt @ Thu Jun  9 00:27:33 2016 PDT failed, result 2 (WERR_BADFILE)
        30 consecutive failure(s).
        Last success @ NTTIME(0)

DC=DomainDnsZones,DC=dl,DC=mydomain,DC=com
    Default-First-Site-Name\DC2 via RPC
        DSA object GUID: c95321c0-3fc8-49d1-af5d-644135435688
        Last attempt @ Thu Jun  9 00:27:33 2016 PDT failed, result 2 (WERR_BADFILE)
        30 consecutive failure(s).
        Last success @ NTTIME(0)

DC=dl,DC=mydomain,DC=com
    Default-First-Site-Name\DC2 via RPC
        DSA object GUID: c95321c0-3fc8-49d1-af5d-644135435688
        Last attempt @ Thu Jun  9 00:27:33 2016 PDT failed, result 2 (WERR_BADFILE)
        30 consecutive failure(s).
        Last success @ NTTIME(0)

CN=Schema,CN=Configuration,DC=dl,DC=mydomain,DC=com
    Default-First-Site-Name\DC2 via RPC
        DSA object GUID: c95321c0-3fc8-49d1-af5d-644135435688
        Last attempt @ Thu Jun  9 00:27:33 2016 PDT failed, result 2 (WERR_BADFILE)
        30 consecutive failure(s).
        Last success @ NTTIME(0)

CN=Configuration,DC=dl,DC=mydomain,DC=com
    Default-First-Site-Name\DC2 via RPC
        DSA object GUID: c95321c0-3fc8-49d1-af5d-644135435688
        Last attempt @ Thu Jun  9 00:27:33 2016 PDT failed, result 2 (WERR_BADFILE)
        30 consecutive failure(s).
        Last success @ NTTIME(0)

==== KCC CONNECTION OBJECTS ====

Connection --
    Connection name: 1c263104-5ff6-4113-a82d-76fbc0801936
    Enabled        : TRUE
    Server DNS name : dc2.dl.mydomain.com
    Server DN name  : CN=NTDS Settings,CN=DC2,CN=Servers,CN=Default-First-Site-Name,CN=Sites,CN=Configuration,DC=dl,DC=mydomain,DC=com
        TransportType: RPC
        options: 0x00000001
Warning: No NC replicated for Connection!
```

DC2

```
$ sudo samba-tool drs showrepl
Password:
Default-First-Site-Name\DC2
DSA Options: 0x00000001
DSA object GUID: c95321c0-3fc8-49d1-af5d-644135435688
DSA invocationId: bd970c38-33ef-4b38-a5b0-a53cd4946bf2

==== INBOUND NEIGHBORS ====

DC=dl,DC=mydomain,DC=com
    Default-First-Site-Name\DC1 via RPC
        DSA object GUID: 7f341f5e-bb71-43c5-95ee-ac0769ff1b86
        Last attempt @ Thu Jun  9 00:30:04 2016 PDT was successful
        0 consecutive failure(s).
        Last success @ Thu Jun  9 00:30:04 2016 PDT

DC=ForestDnsZones,DC=dl,DC=mydomain,DC=com
    Default-First-Site-Name\DC1 via RPC
        DSA object GUID: 7f341f5e-bb71-43c5-95ee-ac0769ff1b86
        Last attempt @ Thu Jun  9 00:30:04 2016 PDT failed, result 64 (WERR_NETNAME_DELETED)
        1 consecutive failure(s).
        Last success @ Thu Jun  9 00:25:04 2016 PDT

DC=DomainDnsZones,DC=dl,DC=mydomain,DC=com
    Default-First-Site-Name\DC1 via RPC
        DSA object GUID: 7f341f5e-bb71-43c5-95ee-ac0769ff1b86
        Last attempt @ Thu Jun  9 00:30:04 2016 PDT was successful
        0 consecutive failure(s).
        Last success @ Thu Jun  9 00:30:04 2016 PDT

CN=Configuration,DC=dl,DC=mydomain,DC=com
    Default-First-Site-Name\DC1 via RPC
        DSA object GUID: 7f341f5e-bb71-43c5-95ee-ac0769ff1b86
        Last attempt @ Thu Jun  9 00:30:04 2016 PDT was successful
        0 consecutive failure(s).
        Last success @ Thu Jun  9 00:30:04 2016 PDT

CN=Schema,CN=Configuration,DC=dl,DC=mydomain,DC=com
    Default-First-Site-Name\DC1 via RPC
        DSA object GUID: 7f341f5e-bb71-43c5-95ee-ac0769ff1b86
        Last attempt @ Thu Jun  9 00:30:04 2016 PDT was successful
        0 consecutive failure(s).
        Last success @ Thu Jun  9 00:30:04 2016 PDT

==== OUTBOUND NEIGHBORS ====

==== KCC CONNECTION OBJECTS ====

Connection --
    Connection name: 2cbe980e-bddd-44c1-a708-4a48bd028e63
    Enabled        : TRUE
    Server DNS name : dc1.dl.mydomain.com
    Server DN name  : CN=NTDS Settings,CN=DC1,CN=Servers,CN=Default-First-Site-Name,CN=Sites,CN=Configuration,DC=dl,DC=mydomain,DC=com
        TransportType: RPC
        options: 0x00000001
Warning: No NC replicated for Connection!
```


----------

